# Hash from moldy buds



## Hushpuppy (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys; I had a nice harvest of 20oz(dry) Blueberry Punch, but had all of my bigger, fatter buds end up with brownish/greyish fuzz on them. I lost about 5oz of premium buds to this mold/mildew stuff  I have dried it out and am trying to decide how to salvage it. I want to do CO2 hash but don't know if the "crud" will come with it or not. Should I just make BHO out of it? 

I tried the ISO once before but didn't like it. I already have a stash of trim for making CO2 hash and would like to throw this in with it but don't want the crud. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 30, 2012)

yo hushpup! sorry about your loss  . if the mold can be removed, it's useable. if the mold is everywhere than its trash basicly. the mold will contaminate everything made from it. IMO.
mold = trash.
eace:


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 30, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey guys; I had a nice harvest of 20oz(dry) Blueberry Punch, but had all of my bigger, fatter buds end up with brownish/greyish fuzz on them. I lost about 5oz of premium buds to this mold/mildew stuff  I have dried it out and am trying to decide how to salvage it. I want to do CO2 hash but don't know if the "crud" will come with it or not. Should I just make BHO out of it?
> 
> I tried the ISO once before but didn't like it. I already have a stash of trim for making CO2 hash and would like to throw this in with it but don't want the crud. What do you guys think? Thanks



Are you sure it's mold. I had a lot of caterpillars this year. What they do is eat and suck the juices out of the buds. This leaves a dead dried out mess in the bud that can look like mold damage to me. In my opinion these buds can be used in hash. Someone please correct me if i am wrong. If it is truly mold I would not use it for hash.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2012)

I make hash oil from PM weed. Dont see how the spores from PM could effect an alcohol extraction.


----------



## Graywolf (Oct 31, 2012)

Define mold!  There is more than one kind, most taste and smell like crap, and some of the ones that live on dead material produce aflatoxins which are deadly.

If you had the mold on your living material, it was most likely PM or Botrytis bud rot, which don't produce known aflatoxins, but the safe way to find out for sure is to look at it with a microscope and identify what it is.  More information and pictures at:

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/salvaging-moldy-material-2/


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine was PM. Hash tasted the same as always.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 1, 2012)

i had some curing bud go to mold a bit, i iso'd it & it seems fine.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 1, 2012)

since i been making oil commercialy, i just avoid all unhealthy potential hazards.
however, when making personal in the past ive used stuff with PM on it with no ill effects or noticeable differences. 
i've never used anyhthing with budrot or really aggresive molds tho. way too nasty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Graywolf (Nov 3, 2012)

We've all breathed, eaten, and smoked mold, as it all around us and our immune system just takes care of it.  It is the folks with weakened or compromised immune systems that are most often affected, which unfortunately includes many in the Medical MJ program.

It is the composting molds like Aspergillus, which produce aflatoxins, that are pernicious to most of us at high enough dosage, which are most responsible, but some folks get a Type 1 allergic reaction to simple Botrytis bud rot spores, so it can be dicy ground.

You can inspect for the presence of mold aflatoxins using an inspection blacklight, and it will glow green.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Nov 3, 2012)

Nothin good comes from anythin touched by mold, its a gamble of health and its one I do not risk, I feel more confident wrestlin black bear then puttin mold spores in me body. Be safe friend and grow healthy 

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 3, 2012)

never hashed a moldy plant here---always straight into the trash---but wouldn't the mold spores get caught up in the first or second screening that could be discarded---


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 3, 2012)

I know that I initially had PM but ended up with bud rot so I would say its botrytis. Some was grey while some was brown fuzz. I am thinking to make BHO as that will kill it and then it will be filtered as well. Thanks for all the replies my Peeps


----------



## DrFever (Nov 7, 2012)

if you value your  future life i would  throw it away  them pores are bad news 
 even tho you  might get high  from doing it   you will be inhaling some sort of poison  non of the less  causing  fiuture issues like  throat cancers  and what ever else  
 dude don;t be that desperate   take it as a experience and move on 
 you only live once   make the most of it


----------



## mcdstvn (Nov 17, 2012)

Graywolf said:
			
		

> You can inspect for the presence of mold aflatoxins using an inspection blacklight, and it will glow green.




This is probably the most helpful piece of mold advice I've read to date. Does this work with standard blacklights, or are 'inspection' lights more intense?

I've had a few 'iffy' buds that I've taken a risk with before with no harmful effects, but don't want to make a habit out of that.

Aflatoxins: present in all harmful mold, or just the worst kinds?


----------



## Graywolf (Nov 22, 2012)

mcdstvn said:
			
		

> This is probably the most helpful piece of mold advice I've read to date. Does this work with standard blacklights, or are 'inspection' lights more intense?
> 
> I've had a few 'iffy' buds that I've taken a risk with before with no harmful effects, but don't want to make a habit out of that.
> 
> Aflatoxins: present in all harmful mold, or just the worst kinds?


 
The FPI and Magnetic Particle inspection black lights are  more intense and the spectrum is certified, as is percent of white light, but any blacklight with any intensity should cause the aflatoxins to phosphoresce light green.

It will also cause residual solvents to phosphorsce light blue.

The word afla-*toxin *defines a toxic secretion, and not all molds are known to produce toxic secretions.  

PM and Botrytis for instance, are not known to do so, though some sensitive folks can have a Type 1 allergic reaction to Botrytis spores.


----------



## mcdstvn (Dec 3, 2012)

Graywolf said:
			
		

> ...but any blacklight with any intensity should cause the aflatoxins to phosphoresce light green.
> 
> It will also cause residual solvents to phosphorsce light blue.




Once again, thank you for the tips. Since I read that I've made a habit of running pickups under a blacklight when I get home just as an extra check up.

One thing I've noticed is a bit of a faint white-ish glow, but I just assume that's the lighter shades in the plant near the stem doing what all white objects do under blacklight. Figured it couldn't hurt to ask, ideally I guess I'm looking for no light emission (phosphorescence?).


----------



## Graywolf (Dec 3, 2012)

mcdstvn said:
			
		

> Once again, thank you for the tips. Since I read that I've made a habit of running pickups under a blacklight when I get home just as an extra check up.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is a bit of a faint white-ish glow, but I just assume that's the lighter shades in the plant near the stem doing what all white objects do under blacklight. Figured it couldn't hurt to ask, ideally I guess I'm looking for no light emission (phosphorescence?).


 

Black lights emit a spectrum of wave lengths, some of which is white light.  Expensive NDT black light inspection equipment specifies the spectrum andlimits the amount of white light.

Unless excessive, white light isn't an issue for our purposes, where it is an issue examining linear indications using a fluorescent penetrant or magnetic particle.

What we are looking for is phosphorescence, not reflected light.


----------

